# a ship mate ex m/v capacity early 50s



## krebsy (Jan 5, 2009)

josef francis aluisious smith ( ireland) are you around and did your broken arm mend ok ( weighing anchor in yarmouth roads ??? i think i spelt your name right pal


----------

